# T2i vs T3i with extras for intimate/portrait shoot



## JMASTERJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys... I am continuing my previous discussion here with this since this just came up!


(Reminder, I am doing product shots of intimate and casual wear, like Victoria Secret stuff indoors with medium light and max shoot distance of 7-8 ft.. no print, no wow photos, just need avg web shop photos for now, and I love the external mic/awesome video features, which I will need, + unreal LCD display as the T2i) 


I was gonna get the T2i body per my last post for $430 + about a $100+ lens, $550 total or so.... BUT a deal came up for the T3i:


For $60 more, I would get (this new deal = $610):


- T2i to T3i "upgrade"
- 18-55mm IS II Lens+ (is this glass ok for me? THIS is the biggest question) (~$120)


So basically comes out to a "free upgrade," unless the glass sucks for me... The remote flash would be useful if I need to add a strobe or two, and the flip out screen is just nice for video and off angle shooting, etc... too bad they couldnt increase the continuous shooting speed, oh well.


Now the advantages of the Canon T2i, not real deal breakers but...
Much less startup delay 400 ms vs 1500 ms 
Smaller 129x98x62 mm vs 133x99x79 mm 
Thinner 2.4" vs 3.1" 
Lighter 530 g vs 570 g 
Slightly better image quality 66.0 vs 65.0 
Less shutter lag 252 ms vs 283 ms 
Slightly larger viewfinder 0.54x vs 0.53x
So the verdict is..............?
(I am assuming u guys will say the included lens in the T3i will be the make or break point... I just have no idea because I dont need a great lens right now, something that will get the job done, better than my P&S)


Thanks as always!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2012)

For your stated purpose, I would say that either will do just fine.  For $60, I would definitely go with the newer technology.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> For your stated purpose, I would say that either will do just fine.  For $60, I would definitely go with the newer technology.



^^^absolutely. for such a small amount extra, go with the newer T3i.


----------



## JMASTERJ (Aug 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> For your stated purpose, I would say that either will do just fine.  For $60, I would definitely go with the newer technology.





pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > For your stated purpose, I would say that either will do just fine.  For $60, I would definitely go with the newer technology.
> ...



Ya I think I'd like the T3i better too, was just worried about wasting the glass that came with it for me... so u saying the 18-55mm IS II Lens+ would at least do an average job for my purposes?  Some say that lens may be too slow for my indoor shots... but this aint exactly for the cover of Vogue so.... just the web.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2012)

Please make or buy yourself the SINGLE BEST accessory you can GET: a BIG white fabric reflector that is at least the size of a standard household door. Make one out of PVC framing, and buy a fabric, or make one. Look up "diffusion panel", or "scrim lighting", and see what I mean. This is my #1 tip.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 10, 2012)

1500 ms start-up time?  That seems kinda long.


----------



## JMASTERJ (Aug 12, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Please make or buy yourself the SINGLE BEST accessory you can GET: a BIG white fabric reflector that is at least the size of a standard household door. Make one out of PVC framing, and buy a fabric, or make one. Look up "diffusion panel", or "scrim lighting", and see what I mean. This is my #1 tip.



I have already ordered 2 of these reflectors... I hope they'll do for now.


----------

